
Baldwin Street in New Zealand reinstated as the world’s steepest street - Kaibeezy
https://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/news/2020/4/baldwin-street-in-new-zealand-reinstated-as-the-worlds-steepest-street-614287
======
gshdg
Is it physically possible to drive a motor vehicle up that? Or do people
instead drive upwards on a nearly road with switchbacks/lesser gradient and
drive downwards if they need to access a location on this street? And man,
what if your brakes are in anything less than perfect condition?

~~~
Kaibeezy
I used to bullseye Filbert between Hyde and Leavenworth in SF in an old pickup
truck with a manual transmission, and that was a bit over 30%.

~~~
gshdg
Bullseye?

~~~
Kaibeezy
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KCp9nD7jI04](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KCp9nD7jI04)

------
Kaibeezy
Thought maybe there was an earthquake or volcano involved, but no, only
professional standards.

 _Baldwin Street is straight with a uniform gradient across the carriageway.
Ffordd Pen Llech has many horizontal curves which all affect the road
gradient. ... Measuring on the centreline is standard surveying practice._

Details:
[https://issuu.com/nzis/docs/surveying_spatial_march_2020/s/1...](https://issuu.com/nzis/docs/surveying_spatial_march_2020/s/10373332)

